# CTTC Foothill chapter meeting friday 27th



## dmmj (Jan 26, 2012)

January 27th

CTTC FOOTHILL CHAPTER MEMBERS WILL BE
STARTING THE NEW YEAR WITH A MAGICAL
EVENING, AS GUEST SPEAKER LINDA CRAWFORD WILL BE SHARING WITH US HER EXPERIENCES
GATHERED DURING HER MANY YEARS WORKING
AT THE LOS ANGELES ZOO. THIS PROMISES TO
BE A TREAT FOR ALL ANIMAL LOVERS AND THOSE
INTERESTED IN ANIMAL CONSERVATION.

Sorry for the caps, I copied this from the email I received. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

meeting starts @ 7L30 and it takes place at the LA arboretum.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 27, 2012)

Official  bump


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2012)

David, I know it would be a lot of work, but when your group has speakers and such, is there any way after the meeting you could give us a little blurb on key points or interesting things said by the speakers? I know I would love to hear some of what they have to say.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2012)

I was actually thinking of video taping it, and then maybe posting it on you tube or somewhere so all who want to can see it.

But to answer your question. Our adoption chairwoman, worked for the LA zoo for 13 years and was a volunteer for there for 5 years before. She worked in the animal nursery for many years got to feed all sorts of baby animals, from giraffes to baby gorillas. She worked with the california condors for about 3 years, helping to catch them and keep them scared of humans, a lot of info for one night and it was a enjoyable speech.


----------

